# Job interview with potential Excel test



## AugustusHaynes (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, 

First post here so hopefully this hasn't been covered before 

I've got a job interview next week which will involve an excel test. It's a finance role and from a bit of digging I think the test will consist of the follow:-

A list of invoices with columns for - code, customer, product type, product name, colour, net, tax, gross.

The questions will involve things like:-

How many products are the colour blue and cost under £500?
What is the total value for customer X's invoices between Jan and September?
How many invoices are under £50?
What is the most popular product in the month of May?

You get the idea...


Anyway, I'm sure some of you guys have had similar test. Just looking for some general pointers. Things I can look up prior to next week. 

Probably worth noting that it's fine to take notes into the interview and I'll be left on my own to do the test - will take 5/10 minutes. In theory I can prepare some bullet points/reminders to try and ensure I don't freeze during the excel test.

Also I've found this video which I'll check out this evening - Excel 2003: How to score well on an excel assessment test - YouTube

It doesn't quite cover everything I've mentioned but should be a good starting point.


Thanks very much


----------



## BrianMH (Nov 5, 2013)

I would brush up on countif, sumproduct, offset, index and match.  Maybe Min, Max and rank also. I would also look at pivot tables.  My last Excel test incorporated all of these.


----------

